# 2014 Forum matchplay "King of Kings" competition...



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

Let's see who's interested (Queens are also allowed of course!)

Â£10 entry fee:

*Name*:


JustOne


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Let's see who's interested (Queens are also allowed of course!)

Â£10 entry fee:

*Name*:


JustOne 
Liverbirdie                                                                                                                                                                                                                    -     How long until someone buggers this up - keep copy and pasting the original list people, plus your own name.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 18, 2013)

*Name*:


JustOne 
Liverbirdie                                                                                                                                                                                                        
Lincoln Quaker


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 18, 2013)

Name:


JustOne 
Liverbirdie 
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion


----------



## Robobum (Oct 18, 2013)

JustOne 
Liverbirdie 
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone 
Liverbirdie 
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty

​[/FONT]


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone​Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf​


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo


----------



## coolhand (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
 Liverbirdie
 Lincoln Quaker
 Khamelion
 Robobum
 Pbrown7582
 Qwerty
 Bluewolf
 Virtuocity
 Jimbob.Someroo 
Coolhand


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand 
Fish


----------



## PieMan (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand 
Fish
PieMan


----------



## Rooter (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand 
Fish
PieMan
Rooter


----------



## Midnight (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight


----------



## louise_a (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a


----------



## Crow (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry, I must have missed a thread somewhere, exactly what are people putting their names down for here?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 18, 2013)

Crow said:



			Sorry, I must have missed a thread somewhere, exactly what are people putting their names down for here?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno exactly, but the chance to be king of kings is too much an opportunity not to stick my name down for!!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 18, 2013)

Crow said:



			Sorry, I must have missed a thread somewhere, exactly what are people putting their names down for here?
		
Click to expand...

queen for a day or something:smirk:

.._.think I missed a thread also_


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
 Liverbirdie
 Lincoln Quaker
 Khamelion
 Robobum
 Pbrown7582
 Qwerty
 Bluewolf
 Virtuocity
 Jimbob.Someroo
 Coolhand
 Fish
 PieMan
 Rooter
 Midnight
 Louise_a
 Whereditgo
3offThe Tee


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Dunno exactly
		
Click to expand...

Judging interest in some kind of knockout matchplay comp for 2014

local, then regional and then some kind of finals... don't know yet but it's not worth planning without gauging interest

so far...


Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Judging interest in some kind of knockout matchplay comp for 2014

local, then regional and then some kind of finals... don't know yet but it's not worth planning without gauging interest

so far...


Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
		
Click to expand...

Should we not have placed our region next to our name so you could see defined groups.


----------



## golfdub (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)


----------



## Hallsy (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)


----------



## 3PuttCharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
3PuttCharlie (Swindon)


----------



## Hallsy (Oct 18, 2013)

Where did i go?


----------



## Hallsy (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon)


----------



## louise_a (Oct 18, 2013)

Hallsy said:



			Where did i go?  

Click to expand...

you got copy and pasted out, a common problem with these kind of things.


----------



## 3PuttCharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

Hallsy said:



			Where did i go?  

Click to expand...

May have been me     sorry buddy I'm rubbish at these computers


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

ustone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon)


----------



## Hallsy (Oct 18, 2013)

3PuttCharlie said:



			May have been me     sorry buddy I'm rubbish at these computers
		
Click to expand...

All sorted, no problem :thup:


----------



## mikee247 (Oct 18, 2013)

Potentially interested but I dont think matchplay works... you reduce the participating field by far to much and end up with a finale of say only 6-8 players....  OOm is better IMO because you manage to get bigger groups meeting up over the year then you can have a larger finale as there could be quite a few players that could still win it. Just my 2p worth. Even look at the Fed Ex format as a model.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a(North West)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon)


----------



## mikee247 (Oct 18, 2013)

ustone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)


----------



## rich1981 (Oct 18, 2013)

ustone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981(Cardiff - South Wales/South West)


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Potentially interested but I dont think matchplay works... you reduce the participating field by far to much and end up with a finale of say only 6-8 players....  OOm is better IMO because you manage to get bigger groups meeting up over the year then you can have a larger finale as there could be quite a few players that could still win it. Just my 2p worth. Even look at the Fed Ex format as a model.
		
Click to expand...

Too hard to organise a huge meet, did you see the chaos of 25% the field pulling out of Help for Heroes? and that was for charity.

A final day/weekend of 8-16 players is enough, maybe 32 but I don't see there being a money 'pot' to cover that much so then there'd be an additional cost. If those 8/16/32 people have a legitimate chance of winning and retain interest in winning a mahoooosive prize and trophy too big to carry  LOL then it might just work.

If someone wants to get an Order of Merit comp off the ground (list of names) feel free... neither will happen if there's not enough interest. 23 names so far (Â£230 potential for the final/prizes - which isn't enough yet)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)


----------



## rich1981 (Oct 18, 2013)

Is it because I am Welsh?  

I will keep adding myself on until you give us equality!


Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

Weird... you're on the list above your post    FORUM MAGIC!!!!


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Too hard to organise a huge meet, did you see the chaos of 25% the field pulling out of Help for Heroes? and that was for charity.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, keep it simple and empty you message box


----------



## macca64 (Oct 18, 2013)

I would do but can't copy and paste,and the missus is busy


----------



## fundy (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Fundy (Beds)


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West) 
Macca64
Fundy (beds)

Corrected


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

macca64 said:



			I would do but can't copy and paste,and the missus is busy 

Click to expand...

Sorted :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Marshy (Yorks/NW)


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

macca64 said:



			I would do but can't copy and paste,and the missus is busy 

Click to expand...


ADDED :thup:  (inbox clear Fish)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Fundy (Beds)
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Macca64


----------



## macca64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West) 
Macca64
Fundy (beds)

Corrected 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate, :lol:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2013)

I've added the areas to the people I know, or I think I know where the're from (please amend any mistakes) If someone else can fill in the others, good stuff:-


Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
Khamelion (Newcastle)
Robobum
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
Khamelion (Newcastle)
Robobum
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Macca64
Fundy (Beds)


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

This is complicated.... everyone SO FAR

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Fundy (Beds)
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Macca64


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Too hard to organise a huge meet, did you see the chaos of 25% the field pulling out of Help for Heroes? and that was for charity.
		
Click to expand...

Chaos ? I thought it was a very well run Meet thank you very much.:angry:


----------



## macca64 (Oct 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			This is complicated.... everyone SO FAR

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Fundy (Beds)
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Macca64
		
Click to expand...

Swindon, sorry ,crap on these things !!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
 Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 Lincoln Quaker
 Khamelion
 Robobum
 Pbrown7582
 Qwerty
 Bluewolf
 Virtuocity
 Jimbob.Someroo
 Coolhand
 Fish (Midlands)
 PieMan
 Rooter
 Midnight
 Louise_a
 Whereditgo
 3offThe Tee
 golfdub (kent)
 Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 Fundy (Beds)
 Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 Macca64  Swindon
garyinderry   (Liverpool)


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
Khamelion (Newcastle)
Robobum
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Macca64 (Swindon)
Fundy (Beds) 
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Garyinderry (Liverpool)

Back on track I think


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2013)

1.Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
Khamelion (Newcastle)
Robobum
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Macca64 (Swindon)
25.Fundy (Beds) 
26.Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27.Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
Khamelion (Newcastle)
Robobum (Swindon)
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Macca64 (Swindon)
Fundy (Beds) 
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Garyinderry (Liverpool)


----------



## Lump (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
Khamelion (Newcastle)
Robobum (Swindon)
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Macca64 (Swindon)
Fundy (Beds) 
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Garyinderry (Liverpool)
Lump (West Yorkshire)


----------



## Grumps (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Grumps.  (Fife. Scotland )


----------



## sev112 (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
Khamelion (Newcastle)
Robobum (Swindon)
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Macca64 (Swindon)
Fundy (Beds) 
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Garyinderry (Liverpool)
Lump (West Yorkshire)
Sev112 (Reading /Berks)


----------



## Odvan (Oct 18, 2013)

Think I'll post late on when there's less chance off furthering the chaos that is keepin' the list in check.

I'm off to the baked bean thread. Far less taxing.


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Think I'll post late on when there's less chance off furthering the chaos that is keepin' the list in check.

I'm off to the baked bean thread. Far less taxing.
		
Click to expand...

Dont come back moaning that you have a bout of wind now!:lol:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

richart said:



			Chaos ? I thought it was a very well run Meet thank you very much.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

It was perfect on the day - thank you.


1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Macca64 (Swindon)
Fundy (Beds) 
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll stick my name down if it's definitely matchplay. Quite fancy the idea of sorting our own games out, and entries paying for a final somewhere nice.

Can I be in region 3?


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
Khamelion (Newcastle)
Robobum (Swindon)
Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a (Manchester)
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Macca64 (Swindon)
Fundy (Beds) 
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Garyinderry (Liverpool)
Lump (West Yorkshire)
Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
Mattyboy (Croydon)


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I'll stick my name down if it's definitely matchplay. Quite fancy the idea of sorting our own games out, and entries paying for a final somewhere nice.

Can I be in region 3?
		
Click to expand...

Someone stick down Region 3 when they update the list please.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

32 so far.... not enough.... potential Â£320 in the finals 'pot'.

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)


----------



## Dave1980 (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)


If you need help organising or anything let me know!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)




Odvan said:



			Think I'll post late on when there's less chance off furthering the chaos that is keepin' the list in check.
		
Click to expand...

@Odvan - Added at No34.

@Dave1980 - cheers :thup:


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)


----------



## Region3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks :thup:

Dont trust myself doing it right on my tablet.


----------



## Lump (Oct 18, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I'll stick my name down if it's definitely matchplay. Quite fancy the idea of sorting our own games out, and entries paying for a final somewhere nice.

Can I be in region 3?
		
Click to expand...

Thats a cracking idea.

Names drawn out of the pot for regions and then the players are left to organise the games. If not played by a set date result is voided and players thrown out.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

Lump said:



			Thats a cracking idea.

Names drawn out of the pot for regions and then the players are left to organise the games. If not played by a set date result is voided and players thrown out.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on, lets not get ahead of ourselves. If 1 player was flexible and prepared to play any time but couldn't get the other person tied down, why should both be thrown out?

Lets get further before rules are set which will come from Just One.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hang on, lets not get ahead of ourselves. If 1 player was flexible and prepared to play any time but couldn't get the other person tied down, why should both be thrown out?

Lets get further before rules are set which will come from Just One.
		
Click to expand...

All games will be offered/arranged ON THE BOARD (in one nice big thread) so we can ALL see who the 'let down' guy was.... and shame them badly  .......basically just finger wagging and tutting out really loudy.....  *TUT TUT*!!!   


If I'm going to have to try and arrange something I will want to know exactly what's going on (at all times) and one thread should therefore have EVERYTHING on it so then no one will have an excuse/problem/lack of info :thup:



1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			All games will be offered/arranged ON THE BOARD (in one nice big thread) so we can ALL see who the 'let down' guy was.... and shame them badly 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 18, 2013)

Birchy (Lancashire) is in.

Sorry cant do list copy and paste. The boss is on the laptop


----------



## sev112 (Oct 18, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Thanks :thup:

Dont trust myself doing it right on my tablets
		
Click to expand...

FIFY


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)


----------



## sev112 (Oct 18, 2013)

I think it's totally unfair that Region3 gets to play in Region 3.
In the spirit of fairness to all, he should be in Region 4.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)

@Birchy - added No37.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 18, 2013)

Seriously though, a match play event would make a very welcome change from all the stable ford events that have taken over golf these days


----------



## tyke (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)


----------



## HarryMonk (Oct 18, 2013)

JustOne said:



			This is complicated.... everyone SO FAR

Justone
Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
Lincoln Quaker
Khamelion
Robobum
Pbrown7582
Qwerty
Bluewolf
Virtuocity
Jimbob.Someroo
Coolhand
Fish (Midlands)
PieMan
Rooter
Midnight
Louise_a
Whereditgo
3offThe Tee
golfdub (kent)
Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
3PuttCharlie(Swindon
Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
Fundy (Beds)
Marshy (Yorks/NW)
Macca64
Harrymonk(bournemouth)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Glasgow?)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Watford)
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds) 
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan
 14. Rooter
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks).


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 18, 2013)

Is it too early for a WHERE WE HAVING THE FINAL thread.  Or do we need to get the boring stuff out of the way first??


----------



## Lump (Oct 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hang on, lets not get ahead of ourselves. If 1 player was flexible and prepared to play any time but couldn't get the other person tied down, why should both be thrown out?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say that.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2013)

Another suggestion could be - if someone would have a 2-3 hour drive for an away match. A neutral venue in the middleish (or at a good course) could be an alternative. No-one has home advantage then, either.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 18, 2013)

I am loving the question mark wondering if I am in Lincoln. Brilliant!


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks).


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)


----------



## Captainron (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)


----------



## davidg2010uk (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 19, 2013)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)[/FONT]


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)


----------



## CMAC (Oct 19, 2013)

Re: 2014 Forum matchplay "King of Kings" competition...
1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 19, 2013)

hmmmm, tempting but knowing potential oppo's based on area aka Pieman, RickG (when he enters), Fundy etc I might aswell not bother


----------



## Rooter (Oct 19, 2013)

Re: 2014 Forum matchplay "King of Kings" competition...
1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)

Updated location, looks like a fair few within 30 odd miles or so, me, Mikee247, Sawtooth, Sev112, Robobum, Macca64, 3puttcharlie,


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			hmmmm, tempting but knowing potential oppo's based on area aka Pieman, RickG (when he enters), Fundy etc I might aswell not bother 

Click to expand...

You're probably right


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 19, 2013)

Re: 2014 Forum matchplay "King of Kings" competition...
1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)

Updated location, looks like a fair few within 30 odd miles or so, me, Mikee247, Sawtooth, Sev112, Robobum, Macca64, 3puttcharlie,


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
 42. Sawtooth (Berks)
 43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
 44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
 45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
 46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
 47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
 48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
 49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
 50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
 51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
 42. Sawtooth (Berks)
 43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
 44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
 45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
 46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
 47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
 48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
 49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
 50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
 51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Oct 19, 2013)

Swingalot said:



			1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
 42. Sawtooth (Berks)
 43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
 44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
 45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
 46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
 47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
 48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
 49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
 50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
 51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
		
Click to expand...

54.golfandmoregolf.(mids)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
 42. Sawtooth (Berks)
 43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
 44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
 45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
 46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
 47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
 48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
 49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
 50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
 51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
 52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
 53. Swingalot (Kent) 
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
 15. Midnight
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire) 
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
 42. Sawtooth (Berks)
 43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
 44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
 45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
 46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
 47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
 48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
 49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
 50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
 51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
 52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
 53. Swingalot (Kent) 
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)


Sorted


----------



## Midnight (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)


----------



## rosecott (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)

Room for an old un.


----------



## ADB (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)


----------



## Bobirdie (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)


----------



## JustOne (Oct 19, 2013)

Just thinking this thru.....

Final (2 people) = 1 round (total = 1 green fee)
Semi (4 people) = 2 rounds (total = 3 green fees)
Quarters (8 people) = 4 rounds (total = 7 green fees)
last 16 (16 people) = 8 rounds (total = 15 green fees)


So that's 15 rounds that need to be paid for without any other expense.... with so far Â£580 in the pot (so to speak) that means there's Â£38 in the pot for each of those 15 rounds so as it stands that's really going to limit where we could play.

If it was only the final 8 people then it's 7 rounds and that would be Â£82/round but it needs 3x18 holes rounds to play quarters/semi/final so couldn't be done in one day? again that's used the entire pot so no food money or anything


I was almost thinking of going to the accommodation at PingHQ in Gainsborough and playing on the Karsten Lakes course... but that's not exactly Lytham/Belfry/(insert name of famous course here).

We could make the entry more than Â£10 but that would actually reduce the number of participants so smaller pot,... and have also considered a points system (with so few players so far) where everyone plays AT LEAST 3 matches and gets something like 3 points for a win (like football)


Thoughts/options on all of these things??????


----------



## louise_a (Oct 19, 2013)

surely the final between 2 people is 2 rounds to pay for, semis 4 to pay for etc..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2013)

GM got a good deal at FoA which is fairly accessible from all quarters as Birmingham airport is nearby for those that may need to fly


----------



## 3PuttCharlie (Oct 19, 2013)

How about Â£10 entry fee, which goes to *help* fund the final(s)

do a draw, home or away...with the 2 players splitting the cost of guest fees and travel.

this would create more money in the final(s) fund which could allow more players to qualify

add to that, maybe an additional Â£10 contribution if you get to the finals - and this may help toward getting to play on a top course

Â£20 is still great value if you get through


----------



## adiemel (Oct 19, 2013)

can some one add me in please adiemel (cambs)


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 19, 2013)

adiemel said:



			can some one add me in please adiemel (cambs)
		
Click to expand...

Done :thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Adiemel (Cambs)
60. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)

There you go Adiemel. 

One problem with straight matchplay knockout is that once you get over 64 people you need to get to 128 and then above that to 256. Otherwise some people will be getting a bye to the second round and having to play less matches to get to the finals. Surely a regional comp with the 8 or 16 winners going through to a matchplay final would work better.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)

Back on track


----------



## Region3 (Oct 19, 2013)

It would be nice to play the finals somewhere special, even if it meant those participating having to pay a little more to do so. Something like Â£50 for an overnight package with 2 rounds at a top venue subsidised by the entry fees I think would still be great.

You also need to decide how many areas you're splitting the comp into. It might then be easier to decide how many people will be at the finals.

As for byes, I don't think it's a problem. The alternative is saying no to people to cut it down to a good number, but that wouldn't be very fair.

i also think you could increase entry a little without putting anyone off. I can't see anyone pulling out if it were Â£15 instead of Â£10, although Â£20 might be pushing it.


----------



## beck9965 (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)

Back on track


----------



## HarryMonk (Oct 19, 2013)

3PuttCharlie said:



			How about Â£10 entry fee, which goes to *help* fund the final(s)

do a draw, home or away...with the 2 players splitting the cost of guest fees and travel.

this would create more money in the final(s) fund which could allow more players to qualify

add to that, maybe an additional Â£10 contribution if you get to the finals - and this may help toward getting to play on a top course

Â£20 is still great value if you get through
		
Click to expand...

I think as many of us who could get to the final should go, just to add to the hype


----------



## Scazza (Oct 19, 2013)

Evening all.

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset)


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Region3 said:



			It would be nice to play the finals somewhere special, even if it meant those participating having to pay a little more to do so. Something like Â£50 for an overnight package with 2 rounds at a top venue subsidised by the entry fees I think would still be great.

You also need to decide how many areas you're splitting the comp into. It might then be easier to decide how many people will be at the finals.

As for byes, I don't think it's a problem. The alternative is saying no to people to cut it down to a good number, but that wouldn't be very fair.

i also think you could increase entry a little without putting anyone off. I can't see anyone pulling out if it were Â£15 instead of Â£10, although Â£20 might be pushing it.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine that you could do say 8 regions and you have to win a region to get to the finals. OK - could be a bit of travel involved for the regional finals. Then put all names in a hat and pull out half of the excess over 64 (if we do not get to 128). Then put everyone on a map and you know how many to put in each region. Then do the draw........Simples!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 19, 2013)

Could the regions be decided by a matchplay league as opposed to a straight knockout?


----------



## Linnets (Oct 19, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)

Thats me added


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 20, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)


----------



## El Bandito (Oct 20, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 20, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
 15. Midnight (Hampshire)
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
 42. Sawtooth (Berks)
 43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
 44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
 45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
 46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
 47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
 48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
 49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
 50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
 51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
 52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
 53. Swingalot (Kent)
 54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
 55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
 56. Rosecott (Notts)
 57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
 58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
 59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
 60. Adiemel (Cambs)
 61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
 62. Beck9965 (Essex)
 63. Scazza (Somerset
 64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
 65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
 66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
 67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)


----------



## coolhand (Oct 20, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
 2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
 3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
 4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
 5. Robobum (Swindon)
 6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
 7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
 8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
 9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
 10. Jimbob.Someroo
 11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
 12. Fish (Midlands)
 13. PieMan (Herts)
 14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
 15. Midnight (Hampshire)
 16. Louise_a (Manchester)
 17. Whereditgo
 18. 3offThe Tee
 19. golfdub (kent)
 20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
 21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
 22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
 23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
 24. Macca64 (Swindon)
 25. Fundy (Beds)
 26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
 27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
 28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
 29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
 30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
 31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
 32. Region3 (Leicester)
 33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
 34. Odvan (Bury)
 35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
 36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
 37. Birchy (Lancashire)
 38. Tyke (Lincoln)
 39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
 40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
 41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
 42. Sawtooth (Berks)
 43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
 44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
 45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
 46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
 47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
 48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
 49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
 50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
 51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
 52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
 53. Swingalot (Kent)
 54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
 55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
 56. Rosecott (Notts)
 57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
 58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
 59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
 60. Adiemel (Cambs)
 61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
 62. Beck9965 (Essex)
 63. Scazza (Somerset
 64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
 65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
 66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
 67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)


----------



## beggsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Re: 2014 Forum matchplay "King of Kings" competition...
1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 20, 2013)

Re: 2014 Forum matchplay "King of Kings" competition...
1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)


----------



## rickg (Oct 20, 2013)

Re: 2014 Forum matchplay "King of Kings" competition...
1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)


----------



## dufferman (Oct 21, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)


----------



## MGL (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)


----------



## bozza (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

Was thinking about this last night and not sure if this has been mentioned, cba reading back through the thread as the numbers are frying my skull.

Are we having ties played at a neutral venue agreed by both parties? This could help cover more of the country as the game could be played equidistant from the two players once it gets down to the later rounds as distances between players will be bigger?
This also eliminates the disadvantage that people with no home club would have as well??


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			equidistant
		
Click to expand...

Bit early for this ain't it


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Was thinking about this last night and not sure if this has been mentioned, cba reading back through the thread as the numbers are frying my skull.

Are we having ties played at a neutral venue agreed by both parties? This could help cover more of the country as the game could be played equidistant from the two players once it gets down to the later rounds as distances between players will be bigger?
This also eliminates the disadvantage that people with no home club would have as well??
		
Click to expand...


That was the plan..... but I'm still trying to figure out how this is going to work EXACTLY. There's still plenty of time and it's only once people are ASKED for their payment that a final plan needs to be in place..... this thread was really about seeing just how much interest there actually is in a matchplay comp to find a 'forum champion'... not saying that there is going to actually be a comp at all.

Odd numbers and you don't have a comp that 'works' per se, get thru two rounds and you're in the last 16... from there it seems like people think all 16 are entitled to play at a UK top course just because they beat Smiffy and Leftie. I understand that people enjoy a 'get together' but really a matchplay comp is about the people who get (at least) to the Top 4..... and in doing so the Top 4 will have potentially have already spent Â£100+ on petrol !!!! maybe more.

So I can't even decide if it's viable... but I guess it is to those who CHOOSE to be in it :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			That was the plan..... but I'm still trying to figure out how this is going to work EXACTLY. There's still plenty of time and it's only once people are ASKED for their payment that a final plan needs to be in place..... this thread was really about seeing just how much interest there actually is in a matchplay comp to find a 'forum champion'... not saying that there is going to actually be a comp at all.

Odd numbers and you don't have a comp that 'works' per se, get thru two rounds and you're in the last 16... from there it seems like people think all 16 are entitled to play at a UK top course just because they beat Smiffy and Leftie. I understand that people enjoy a 'get together' but really a matchplay comp is about the people who get (at least) to the Top 4..... and in doing so the Top 4 will have potentially have already spent Â£100+ on petrol !!!! maybe more.

So I can't even decide if it's viable... but I guess it is to those who CHOOSE to be in it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think the way its kicked off is looking promising. Like you say though it will sort itself out a bit once money has been asked for.

If this is going to play out as a singles matchplay forum championship then I agree I needs to be 4 players in the final day comp although there could still be a meet for x amount of players who wish to play on the day?

Final venue could be decided as middle ish point somewhere for the 4 finalists? Should keep massive costs down?

On finals day maybe two semi finals in the morning with rest playing a comp then everybody can follow the final around in the afternoon if they want? Make it a proper event feel?


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think the way its kicked off is looking promising. Like you say though it will sort itself out a bit once money has been asked for.

If this is going to play out as a singles matchplay forum championship then I agree I needs to be 4 players in the final day comp although there could still be a meet for x amount of players who wish to play on the day?

Final venue could be decided as middle ish point somewhere for the 4 finalists? Should keep massive costs down?
		
Click to expand...

I agree that if we're going down the matchplay route then it's vital that everyone tries to get to the final day to compete in a forum meet / trophy comp. 

If not then there's no point in arranging anything as the original idea (correct me if I'm wrong) was to create opportunities to play in big forum events and enjoy the social side of the forum out on the course.

It would be a bit rubbish to meet up with one person locally, beat him, repeat for a couple of rounds then get to a final day in the middle of nowhere playing with a handful of forumers to play for a trophy that the majority of the forum had stopped caring about months ago.

Still don't know why people aren't up for playing a regional stableford match where the top 2 or 3 or 4 go through to the national final somewhere central and the losers from the regional tie an still attend the finals to play for the 'losers cup'.

So much easier to arrange, brings a loads of forumers together for a laugh and a knock, gets everyone involved I.e. no one is prevented from playing by getting beat in the regional round.

I would be happy to arrange ALL of the above!  But if everyone is intent on playing a matchplay comp then whilst I'll be more than happy to participate, I'd be reluctant to et involved in the organisation as realistically it's a logistical nightmare.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

If we collect Â£640 in entry fees it's possible the final could be held somewhere LIKE Lytham... where it's Â£170(ish) for a round... as the entry fees would cover that for the 2 semi's and the 1 final

...it would be an awesome 'prize' for the top 4, something worth playing for.


How many forumers will want to 'tag along' at those prices? (don't forget their petrol money to get there and back)

NB.... if someone wants to organise a league, a stableford order of merit or any other comp.... meet.... or anything else then please just go for it... don't let this stop you.... I was just thinking of having something DIFFERENT where the carrot is at the END for whomever does the best to get there.... like I said... something different.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			How many forumers will want to 'tag along' at those prices? (don't forget their petrol money to get there and back)
		
Click to expand...

None.


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			But if everyone is intent on playing a matchplay comp then whilst I'll be more than happy to participate, I'd be reluctant to et involved in the organisation as realistically it's a logistical nightmare.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, that's why the large majority of all National comps like Nike, HDID, Volvo and many more are all Matchplay.  Names are put into regions and drawn, you may be lucky and get drawn at home, as such you pay half the guest rate green fee for your opponent so the outlay is equal, what you hopefully end up with then is a North, East, West & South regions and you then whittle that down, the further you go into the competition the more you need to be prepared to travel to a venue as someone may make the last 4 and they be at total different ends of the country to the other competitors. I think the Â£10 entry fee should be used for the semi-final and final venues so their special, everything else is spilt on the day like all National comps.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			If we collect Â£640 in entry fees it's possible the final could be held somewhere LIKE Lytham... where it's Â£170(ish) for a round... as the entry fees would cover that for the 2 semi's and the 1 final
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be 4 x green fees for the semis and 2 x green fees for the final or 6 x Â£170, Â£1020 in total or am I missing something?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			Wouldn't it be 4 x green fees for the semis and 2 x green fees for the final or 6 x Â£170, Â£1020 in total or am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, sorry, I keep doing that... but I'd phone them up and tell them we only have Â£640 

It might be Â£20 to enter... 

right now it's just a 'feeler' thread :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			...the further you go into the competition the more you need to be prepared to travel to a venue as someone may make the last 4 and they be at total different ends of the country to the other competitors. I think the Â£10 entry fee should be used for the semi-final and final venues so they're special
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			If we collect Â£640 in entry fees it's possible the final could be held somewhere LIKE Lytham... where it's Â£170(ish) for a round... as the entry fees would cover that for the 2 semi's and the 1 final

...it would be an awesome 'prize' for the top 4, something worth playing for.


How many forumers will want to 'tag along' at those prices? (don't forget their petrol money to get there and back)

NB.... if someone wants to organise a league, a stableford order of merit or any other comp.... meet.... or anything else then please just go for it... don't let this stop you.... I was just thinking of having something DIFFERENT where the carrot is at the END for whomever does the best to get there.... like I said... something different.
		
Click to expand...

That's where I would maybe tweak it down a touch in terms of venue to make it so we could have a big turnout.

I think the idea of 4 guys tootling around the course on the forum championship final is rather underwhelming. Having a big number could also get a better deal and be able to offer more to the winners in terms of prizes etc. You would still get a big forum champ etc and a great day for many to share.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			None.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely.

....or we could have a cheap venue for the final... and then what's the point of entering to play a 'normal course'?

I don't want to drive to Leicester and back (Â£70 in petrol) to play Region3 in a matchplay.... only to then go to a final at 'Bogtown on Trent' municipal which is Â£12 green fee


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Precisely.

....or we could have a cheap venue for the final... and then what's the point of entering to play a 'normal course'?

I don't want to drive to Leicester and back (Â£70 in petrol) to play Region3 in a matchplay.... only to then go to a final at 'Bogtown on Trent' municipal which is Â£12 green fee 

Click to expand...

If you played Region you woudlnt be going to the final,he would


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Precisely.

....or we could have a cheap venue for the final... and then what's the point of entering to play a 'normal course'?

I don't want to drive to Leicester and back (Â£70 in petrol) to play Region3 in a matchplay.... only to then go to a final at 'Bogtown on Trent' municipal which is Â£12 green fee 

Click to expand...

It doesn't need to be cheap per se but just a bit more realistic for others. 

Theres loads of courses in the bracket of say Â£50-Â£100 that could be used that are top courses??. Entry fees would easily cover that and a nice trophy and prizes?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That's where I would maybe tweak it down a touch in terms of venue to make it so we could have a big turnout.
		
Click to expand...

This is something that i was thinking about....

the final 8 get paid for accommodation/green fees/food at PingHQ for the weekend

Anyone else who wants to be there would have to pay seperately (but it's affordable) 


The thing is *IF* you have the top 16 there.... it's only 8 more people ..... big deal!!! and if you have the Top 32 then all they had to do was to beat ONE PERSON to qualify!! 

And then you have the logistics of trying to get it at a time when *everyone* is available   :angry:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I agree that if we're going down the matchplay route then it's vital that everyone tries to get to the final day to compete in a forum meet / trophy comp. 

If not then there's no point in arranging anything as the original idea (correct me if I'm wrong) was to create opportunities to play in big forum events and enjoy the social side of the forum out on the course.

It would be a bit rubbish to meet up with one person locally, beat him, repeat for a couple of rounds then get to a final day in the middle of nowhere playing with a handful of forumers to play for a trophy that the majority of the forum had stopped caring about months ago.

Still don't know why people aren't up for playing a regional stableford match where the top 2 or 3 or 4 go through to the national final somewhere central and the losers from the regional tie an still attend the finals to play for the 'losers cup'.

So much easier to arrange, brings a loads of forumers together for a laugh and a knock, gets everyone involved I.e. no one is prevented from playing by getting beat in the regional round.

I would be happy to arrange ALL of the above!  But if everyone is intent on playing a matchplay comp then whilst I'll be more than happy to participate, I'd be reluctant to et involved in the organisation as realistically it's a logistical nightmare.
		
Click to expand...


This for me.
Got to agree the final has to be a good course.


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Precisely.

....or we could have a cheap venue for the final... and then what's the point of entering to play a 'normal course'?

I don't want to drive to Leicester and back (Â£70 in petrol) to play Region3 in a matchplay.... only to then go to a final at 'Bogtown on Trent' municipal which is Â£12 green fee 

Click to expand...

Maybe a poll to see if people would like a Links, Heathland or Parkland course for the semi and final venues and then, look at the options in particular price brackets to get the best value.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 22, 2013)

Well at least it comes down to only two differing points of view instead of 1000!!!

Simple to come up with a forum decision if someone clever could setup a poll?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Well at least it comes down to only two differing points of view instead of 1000!!!

Simple to come up with a forum decision if someone clever could setup a poll?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest a poll would take forever.
It needs someone to make a decision and run with it.
Im sure yourself and JO could sort something.
We need a leader,the rest will follow


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Maybe a poll to see if people would like a Links, Heathland or Parkland course for the semi and final venues and then, look at the options in particular price brackets to get the best value.
		
Click to expand...


Oddly I was thinking about just asking the TOP 4 where they *wanted* to play *when they get to the TOP 4* and saying you can play anywhere you 4 guys want to that doesn't have a green fee in excess of Â£xxx's


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Oddly I was thinking about just asking the TOP 4 where they wanted to play *when they get to the TOP 4* and saying you can play anywhere you 4 guys want to that doesn't have a green fee in excess of Â£xxx's
		
Click to expand...

That's how I would play it too. A mutual venue eliminates somebody from the highlands having to travel to Hampshire for the final as an example too.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That's how I would play it too. A mutual venue eliminates somebody from the highlands having to travel to Hampshire for the final as an example too.
		
Click to expand...

Just playing Devil's advocate here, what if 3 of the 4 are from Yorkshire and the 4th is from Cornwall. The 3 could decide that a northern venue, possibly one they've played before, would be good and the other guy is out voted and has to travel a long way to a course he's never played before.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 22, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Im sure yourself and JO could sort something.
		
Click to expand...

It seems that we have very different ideas 

Maybe JO can run the '4 guys meeting at the best course in the country' cup and I can arrange the '80 cheapskates interested in a night of drinking followed by a knock round a half decent course Plate'.  :cheers:


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That's how I would play it too. A mutual venue eliminates somebody from the highlands having to travel to Hampshire for the final as an example too.
		
Click to expand...




ColchesterFC said:



			Just playing Devil's advocate here, what if 3 of the 4 are from Yorkshire and the 4th is from Cornwall. The 3 could decide that a northern venue, possibly one they've played before, would be good and the other guy is out voted and has to travel a long way to a course he's never played before.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely,... if that was the case then the final could be in Scotland and the guy from Hampshire could take Â£100 for petrol out of the prize pot. 

*OR* the venue would be more in the middle and they'd all take a bit of petrol money.

Just making it up as I go along right now... but I don't see the point of a forum meet for 32 people if you only have to beat one person to get there ... *and* it's harder to organise, *and* it makes it less to 'play for'.

We _could_ have regional leagues... and the top 8 go thru..... but it would still only be 8 people who make it to the final (at MOST) there wouldn't be 50 other forumers there to cheer them on as they would still need to play 3 rounds!!!


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Oddly I was thinking about just asking the TOP 4 where they *wanted* to play *when they get to the TOP 4* and saying you can play anywhere you 4 guys want to that doesn't have a green fee in excess of Â£xxx's
		
Click to expand...

The only thing with that could be the demographics if 3 were from the north west and 1 was in the south! 

I think you need to make a decision that the semi-final will be xyz and the final will be zxy and then everyone has something to aim for, especially if its special. 

Otherwise their are plenty of gems in the Midlands as a central area such as Beau Desert, Little Aston or Sherwood Forest to name just 3 top tracks all easy to access wherever you reside.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			Just playing Devil's advocate here, what if 3 of the 4 are from Yorkshire and the 4th is from Cornwall. The 3 could decide that a northern venue, possibly one they've played before, would be good and the other guy is out voted and has to travel a long way to a course he's never played before.
		
Click to expand...

Its got to split some of the mileage for all competitors really to be viable.

That's silly anyway, we all know theres no chance of 3 Yorkshires getting to the final :rofl:



































P.S Im joking just before the death threats start


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

in case you missed it...

if that was the case then the final could be in Scotland/yorkshire (wherever the most finalists live) and the guy from the other end of the country could take Â£100 for petrol out of the prize pot. 

*OR* the venue would be more in the middle and they'd all take a bit of petrol money.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 22, 2013)

What about a resort type set up with two course? Semi finals played on the cheaper of the two courses with the final being over the better one? Could still give other forummers the chance to get there and play in a losers stableford competition in the morning before watching the proper golfers play in the final in the afternoon.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 22, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			What about a resort type set up with two course? Semi finals played on the cheaper of the two courses with the final being over the better one? Could still give other forummers the chance to get there and play in a losers stableford competition in the morning before watching the* proper golfers *play in the final in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, it's going to be scratch matchplay!? OK then!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			The only thing with that could be the demographics if 3 were from the north west and 1 was in the south! 

I think you need to make a decision that the semi-final will be xyz and the final will be zxy and then everyone has something to aim for, especially if its special. 

Otherwise their are plenty of gems in the Midlands as a central area such as Beau Desert, Little Aston or Sherwood Forest to name just 3 top tracks all easy to access wherever you reside.
		
Click to expand...

That's where It will kick off though if we try and pick a central set of venues for the semis and final etc.

Somewhere in Yorkshire would be the centre taking into account the full area of competitiors.

Imagine getting 4 from northern Scotland qualifying for a final 7 hours away? 

Its gonna be a top course wherever it is I would imagine?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 22, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Well at least it comes down to only two differing points of view instead of 1000!!!

Simple to come up with a forum decision if someone clever could setup a poll?
		
Click to expand...

Did the main man get chance to ponder this and get back to you?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			What about a resort type set up with two course? Semi finals played on the cheaper of the two courses with the final being over the better one? Could still give other forummers the chance to get there and play in a losers stableford competition in the morning before watching the proper golfers play in the final in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

how many people are you considering being there?

in theory we could just send the 2 finalist to play at ANY OTHER forum meet.... and force the people there to watch a further 18 holes after they've finished their round.... can't see that happening.... and don't see what's in it for the finalists.

Personally i couldn't care if the 4 finalists decide to play a course with a Â£10 green fee and split the pot (*in cash*) between them.... more going to the winner of course..... as it would be something to play for and to justify the petrol you MIGHT have spent on the way to the final.

This is about finding a matchplay winner.... and as such it's not really suitable to having 40 people there... in my opinion. i couldn't care if it was just me and Birchy playing at Lytham together... i'd make the trip and enjoy the day... it might seem a 'no fun' final to other forumers... but then you should have WON your matches!!!


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 22, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Did the main man get chance to ponder this and get back to you?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet mate.  As far as I know it's a busy old time at GM Towers just now but I'm sure Mike will be along a some point to give us his slant on the idea.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

Â£10/15 in the pot for a chance to play at Lytham (for example) in a matchplay final with just 2 or 4 people and meet (play against) a few other forumers on the way sounds ideal to me..... if I want to go to an event where there's 40 other people then I'd just attend ANY OTHER forum meet thoughout the year  (and knob it round in 22pts more than likely)


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Â£10/15 in the pot for a chance to play at Lytham (for example) in a matchplay final with just 2 or 4 people and meet (play against) a few other forumers on the way sounds ideal to me.....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me mate...:thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 22, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Â£10/15 in the pot for a chance to play at Lytham (for example) in a matchplay final with just 2 or 4 people and meet (play against) a few other forumers on the way sounds ideal to me..... if I want to go to an event where there's 40 other people then I'd just attend ANY OTHER forum meet thoughout the year  (and knob it round in 22pts more than likely) 

Click to expand...

I agree, anything else is over complicated and nothing different to the many meets that happen. Weekend accommodation, semi-final on Saturday and final on Sunday, could have local caddies also as the icing on the cake if the course selected have them.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Assuming you're splitting the competition into a certain number of areas, and each area has a winner, then you can already nominate somewhere geographically roughly in the middle of them, even if the area winners need whittling down a little more for the finals.

I know the thread is only a fact finding mission at the moment, but I'd consider making it real fairly soon if you're going to go ahead with it. As soon as you (or whoever) receive an entry fee, put a dot on a map for their home (or nominated home) course.

Have a strict deadline, so that you have a few weeks of the year left to split the map into areas once all the entries are in, then do the draws.
If you want a way to decide home/away, I've always used the lotto bonus ball (odds/evens) in things I've had to make such decisions for. Venues can be switched on agreement by both players though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 22, 2013)

Or, it is drawn as a home match within 1 hour's drive, if more than an hour a neutral venue. Also a neutral venue if both parties agree.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 22, 2013)

I think the forum "FA cup final" should be bigger but I agree with most other things in principle of what has been said.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think the forum "FA cup final" should be bigger but I agree with most other things in principle of what has been said.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to see 20 teams there playing for 3rd place 

They could do it over a weekend!!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 22, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			It would be a bit rubbish to meet up with one person locally, beat him, repeat for a couple of rounds then get to a final day in the middle of nowhere playing with a handful of forumers to play for a trophy that the majority of the forum had stopped caring about months ago.

Still don't know why people aren't up for playing a regional stableford match where the top 2 or 3 or 4 go through to the national final somewhere central and the losers from the regional tie an still attend the finals to play for the 'losers cup'.

So much easier to arrange, brings a loads of forumers together for a laugh and a knock, gets everyone involved I.e. no one is prevented from playing by getting beat in the regional round.

.
		
Click to expand...

I rather like this idea, maybe just have a Scottish  comp sorted by region then a grand final.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			I rather like this idea, maybe just have a Scottish  comp sorted by region then a grand final.
		
Click to expand...

In that case put me down as Highland Regional winner


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2013)

and only entry


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2013)

You have to decide how may regions your going to have, perhaps the way electoral seats are split ,  then decide how many from each region . Each region organise their own play offs till say the last  4 from each region  so ideally 16 regions = 64. or 2 from 32 regions  =64.make a match play draw .
 venue 1-  2 rounds , new draw made after morning round.  that gets you down to the last 8. 
venue 2 - 2 rounds match play draw for the last 8 , then a new draw for the last 4. the rest of you can play a stableford both rounds. venue -3, the grand final  plus play of for 3rd and 4th and again the rest play what ever you decide.
I know my course would be delighted to host some of the local play offs, just like a visiting party. Just some thoughts to be getting on with, the more suggestions the better.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 22, 2013)

I would imaging GM would be interested in being involved even in a minor capacity, perhaps they could utilise their extensive contacts to facilitate the 'Final' course? Some coverage for GM, the course and an article in the mag as it would be the biggest forum 'meet' ever...technically.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 22, 2013)

How about getting a list of 4 or 5 courses per region that the initial rounds would be played on? These courses would be the courses us forumers are members of, that way the initial rounds cost can be kept reasonably low.

Then for the more significant rounds rounds in each region look for 1 or 2 named courses, which would be your neutral courses, you could use Tee hunter or similar to keep the cost down for those rounds. For example on tee off times you could play the Priestman at Slaley for Â£15 or Matfen for Â£10.

To try and keep travel costs down, after the regional games, create a north south split which would encorporate you quaters and semis, the final being the winner of the north playing the winner of the south at a top 100 course, which if we were lucky we might have some help from GM for that event.

Then as part of the final all those that would like to the play that course the option is open to them, the plus side being the more that do play possibly means the bigger green fee discount and even though you may not end up Forum Champ, you still get to play on a damn good course which you otherwise probably would not have.


----------



## rickg (Oct 22, 2013)

Just one request from me...........no stableford element at any point......if we're going to have a Matchplay champ, it should be the best Matchplay player and not the person who can nob it round for 44 points!!  (sorry still smarting from losing in the HDID "Matchplay" championship final on stableford points...... :angry


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2013)

rickg said:



			Just one request from me...........no stableford element at any point......if we're going to have a Matchplay champ, it should be the best Matchplay player and not the person who can nob it round for 44 points!!  (sorry still smarting from losing in the HDID "Matchplay" championship final on stableford points...... :angry

Click to expand...

 The suggestion is after regional match play knockouts, its match play at 3or4 venues  till we get the last 8, who will continue the match play format till the final. Just like 3or 4 outings for up to 64 players.
 But the also rans can have a separate competition on the same day, rather than 4 guys on the course themselves. hopefully  players not in the running would still attend a forum meet on a good course for a reasonable price . whistle:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 23, 2013)

Alternatively, have the two finalists tee off as a two ball on the first at the next H4H day, then as well as everybody being there to raise funds the winner could be presented to the masses after dinner


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Alternatively, have the two finalists tee off as a two ball on the first at the next H4H day, then as well as everybody being there to raise funds the winner could be presented to the masses after dinner
		
Click to expand...

Why not make them all
 H4H days ?.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 23, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Alternatively, have the two finalists tee off as a two ball on the first at the next H4H day, then as well as everybody being there to raise funds the winner could be presented to the masses after dinner
		
Click to expand...

good idea one concern is west hill/blackmoor are a long way south and maybe not quite as ideal and appealimng as a final at lytham.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think the forum "FA cup final" should be bigger but I agree with most other things in principle of what has been said.
		
Click to expand...

What is the forum "FA cup final"? Must have missed that thread.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 23, 2013)

matchplay final at an open rota venue please!   make it that bit special for the final two.


----------



## drs1878 (Oct 23, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)







Read most suggestions and all have their advantages...... Another option which may sound a bit far fetched at 1st but bear with me....

There are enough De Vere type venues around the country that if the entry money was used to buy points this could help with the finals day...., also most have hotels attached so forum meet could be tied in.... Maybe semis and final on day 1, meal and presentation followed by few beers, few more beers then forum meet day 2 !!!

Belfry would be pretty central I would have thought .......


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			matchplay final at an open rota venue please!   make it that bit special for the final two.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, anything else is unattractive and less appealing.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 23, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Alternatively, have the two finalists tee off as a two ball on the first at the next H4H day, then as well as everybody being there to raise funds the winner could be presented to the masses after dinner
		
Click to expand...

I get the impression there's already plenty going on at the H4H day, I think this would be an unnecessary distraction and would probably "ruin" the H4H day for the two finalists.

Not to mention that location-wise it might not suit the finalists.


----------



## fundy (Oct 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			Ditto, anything else is unattractive and less appealing.
		
Click to expand...

Agree to the matchplay part, not the open rota venue, plenty of other good courses all over the country that are not on the open rota


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I get the impression there's already plenty going on at the H4H day, I think this would be an unnecessary distraction and would probably "ruin" the H4H day for the two finalists.

Not to mention that location-wise it might not suit the finalists.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, also it would mean those 2 finalists wouldn't compete in the H4H's day as they should be a matchplay final and H4H is stableford. 

Too many over complicated idea's being put forward, keep it simple, matchplay in regions with a weekend semi-final & final at a top course being the target.  Obviously as people get further into the competition the travel will obviously increase but the prize should be well worth the commitment.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 23, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)


I still think the best (and easiest) way of sorting would be to have a meet in 8 regions. The top two scores from those regions (medal) go through. 

You've then got 16 players. The top two from each region then play matchplay so you end up with 8 regional champs.

Those 8 then play a knockout round against the next nearest region (ie Scotland/Northumbria, Lancs / Midlands etc).

You've then got 4 for a finals day. One round in the morning to get final 2. Winners play in the afternoon. Runners up can play for 3rd if they want.


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			You've then got 4 for a finals day. One round in the morning to get final 2. Winners play in the afternoon. Runners up can play for 3rd if they want.
		
Click to expand...

My back won't cope with 36 holes currently, I'm sure there are a few others that may struggle with 36 also for various reasons, make it a resort hotel/golf complex so its a weekend experience, semi on the Saturday and final on the Sunday.

The losers of the semi's can caddie for the finalists :smirk:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			My back won't cope with 36 holes currently, I'm sure there are a few others that may struggle with 36 also for various reasons, make it a resort hotel/golf complex so its a weekend experience, semi on the Saturday and final on the Sunday.

The losers of the semi's can caddie for the finalists :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Either way - I think this format would work much better. You get a medal round (complete with a good forum meet) to whittle the numbers down and stop you travelling too much. Then 3 or 4 rounds of matchplay.

I simply couldn't afford to play 5+ rounds of matchplay with green fees and petrol. Added to the fact that I can only really play at weekends (apart from one offs like HFH) that's 5 weekends out of what's going to be an already busy season to find.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			that's* 5* weekends out of what's going to be an already busy season to find.
		
Click to expand...

That's the confident attitude we like to see! :whoo:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 23, 2013)

most players wont have 5 weekends to worry about.   im looking forward to my single game already!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 23, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's the confident attitude we like to see! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You know it  Me and you in the HCP challenge next year FD?



garyinderry said:



			most players wont have 5 weekends to worry about.   im looking forward to my single game already! 

Click to expand...

But surely, you'd rather your one game be on a day with a few playing and getting to see some faces rather than just a one-on-one? You could end up playing a right miserable git!



*EDIT:* Sorry to hijack this a little, but as someone said earlier I do think we need to A) know what we're showing an interest in and B) get the ball rolling over the next few weeks so that we're ready to go in the new year.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2013)

I think two concepts are being crossed over on here now gauging of peoples views on the posts ive read.

Sounds like some people want a straight singles knockout one on one all the way from start to finish. 

Some others like the thought of having local-ish games with other forum members and a big grand final.

It looks like these might need to be separated and do one or the other or both?? We do seem to be going round in circles format wise now


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			My back won't cope with 36 holes currently, I'm sure there are a few others that may struggle with 36 also for various reasons, make it a resort hotel/golf complex so its a weekend experience, semi on the Saturday and final on the Sunday.

The losers of the semi's can caddie for the finalists :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

My backs knackered too , but I would manage 36 using a buggy.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think two concepts are being crossed over on here now gauging of peoples views on the posts ive read.

Sounds like some people want a straight singles knockout one on one all the way from start to finish. 

Some others like the thought of having local-ish games with other forum members and a big grand final.

It looks like these might need to be separated and do one or the other or both?? We do seem to be going round in circles format wise now 

Click to expand...

I agree , but the clue is in the title of the thread.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think two concepts are being crossed over on here now gauging of peoples views on the posts ive read.

Sounds like some people want a straight singles knockout one on one all the way from start to finish. 

Some others like the thought of having local-ish games with other forum members and a big grand final.

It looks like these might need to be separated and do one or the other or both?? We do seem to be going round in circles format wise now 

Click to expand...

I think someone else has said t, but in case not. Each region could have "meets" where everyone plays their matchplay matches, but with other company. If people can't play the day of the meet, they can sort another day out. Ok each meet may dwindle in numbers, but others can join if they are already knocked out and just play anyway. The numbers would keep the prices down, through deals then. Play your matches at the meets, or not, the choice is up to each match. Spot on Birchy. Are we having 3/4 difference?  Matchplay all the way through for me!


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 23, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo (Yorkshire)
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			You know it  Me and you in the HCP challenge next year FD?
		
Click to expand...

Could be.... I warn you though next year my handicap is going to tumble!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 23, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Could be.... I warn you though next year my handicap is going to tumble!



Click to expand...

NOt as much as mine, 17HC now, going to be single figures for the H4H day next year.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			NOt as much as mine, 17HC now, going to be single figures for the H4H day next year.
		
Click to expand...

Considering your forum name, you'll be changing quite a lot.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 23, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Considering your forum name, you'll be changing quite a lot.

Click to expand...

It will be, no if's, but's or maybe's I will be in single figures for next years H4H


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 23, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			It will be, no if's, but's or maybe's I will be in single figures for next years H4H
		
Click to expand...


Joining a 9 hole course?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			It will be, no if's, but's or maybe's I will be in single figures for next years H4H
		
Click to expand...

Can you afford not to be...?

Can't remember the details.......


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			It will be, no if's, but's or maybe's I will be in single figures for next years H4H
		
Click to expand...

A good attitude to have :thup:


----------



## JazzyJust (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo (Yorkshire)
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)
77. JazzyJust (Kent)


----------



## chrisd (Oct 30, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo (Yorkshire)
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)
77. JazzyJust (Kent)
78. Chrisd (Kent)


----------



## FaldosJumper (Nov 17, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo (Yorkshire)
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)
77. JazzyJust (Kent)
78. Chrisd (Kent)
79. FaldosJumper (Newcastle)


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Nov 17, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo (Yorkshire)
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)
77. JazzyJust (Kent)
78. Chrisd (Kent)
79. FaldosJumper (Newcastle)
80. Sir Scoop-A-Lot


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Nov 17, 2013)

Cant figure out the edit featur on here so apologies! Wanted to add my location as Berkshire.


----------



## Cherry13 (Nov 17, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo (Yorkshire)
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)
77. JazzyJust (Kent)
78. Chrisd (Kent)
79. FaldosJumper (Newcastle)
80. Sir Scoop-A-Lot
81. Cherry13 (Newcastle)


----------



## wheyward (Nov 17, 2013)

1. Justone (Gatwick)
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo (Yorkshire)
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)
77. JazzyJust (Kent)
78. Chrisd (Kent)
79. FaldosJumper (Newcastle)
80. Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Berkshire)
81. Cherry13 (Newcastle)
82. Wheyward (Northants.)


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2013)

7 Scots against 75, seems about right.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Plus Virtuocity of course = 8 should be enough.:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 17, 2013)

Justone (Gatwick)[/COLOR]
2. Liverbirdie (Liverpool)
3. Lincoln Quaker (Lincoln?)
4. Khamelion (Newcastle)
5. Robobum (Swindon)
6. Pbrown7582 (Yorkshire)
7. Qwerty (Chorley,Lancs)
8. Bluewolf (Wigan,Lancs)
9. Virtuocity (Lanarkshire)
10. Jimbob.Someroo (West London/Middlesex)
11. Coolhand (SW London/Surrey/Middlesex)
12. Fish (Midlands)
13. PieMan (Herts)
14. Rooter (West Berkshire)
15. Midnight (Hampshire)
16. Louise_a (Manchester)
17. Whereditgo (Yorkshire)
18. 3offThe Tee
19. golfdub (kent)
20. Hallsy (somerset/Bristol)
21. 3PuttCharlie(Swindon
22. Mikee247 (Wilts,West Berks)
23. Rich1981 (Cardiff - South Wales/South West)
24. Macca64 (Swindon)
25. Fundy (Beds)
26. Marshy (Yorks/NW)
27. Garyinderry (Liverpool)
28. Lump (West Yorkshire)
29. Sev112 (Reading /Berks)
30. Grumps (Fife Scotland)
31. Mattyboy (Croydon)
32. Region3 (Leicester)
33. Dave1980(se London/kent)
34. Odvan (Bury)
35. Dellboy (Dorset/Wiltshire)
36. Bigfoot (West Midlands/ Worcestershire)
37. Birchy (Lancashire)
38. Tyke (Lincoln)
39. Harrymonk(bournemouth)
40. NWJocko (Lancashire)
41. Slicer30 (Buckinghamshire)
42. Sawtooth (Berks)
43. Wookie (Hants / Surrey border)
44. Captainron (Lincolnshire)
45. Smiffy (Sussex/Surrey/Kent)
46. Davidg2010uk (Renfrewshire, Scotland)
47. tsped83 (West Yorkshire)
48. Beezerk (Tyne and Wear)
49. CMAC (East Ren, Scotland)
50. Arnoldarmchewer (hertfordshire)
51. Farneyman (Ayrshire)
52. Kellfire (no set location atm, potentially moving soon)
53. Swingalot (Kent)
54. HomerJsimpson (Berkshire)
55. golfandmoregolf (mids)
56. Rosecott (Notts)
57. Snaphookwedge (Sussex)
58. Bobirdie (West Scotland)
59. Cheifi0 (Leeds, West Yorkshire)
60. Adiemel (Cambs)
61. ColchesterFC (North Suffolk)
62. Beck9965 (Essex)
63. Scazza (Somerset
64. Linnets (Norfolk & Cambs)
65. Williamalex1 (Lanarkshire)
66. El Bandito (Hampshire/Wiltshire)
67. Kraxx68 (Newcastle/Geordieland)
68. Beggsy (leeds )
69. Mashleyr7 (Kent)
70. Rickg (Herts)
71. Dufferman (Woking, Surrey)
72. MGL (Durham)
73. Bozza (Co. Durham)
74. FairwayDodger (Edinburgh)
75. Evesdad (Leicester)
76. DRS1878 (Lancashire)
77. JazzyJust (Kent)
78. Chrisd (Kent)
79. FaldosJumper (Newcastle)
80. Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Berkshire)
81. Cherry13 (Newcastle)
82. Wheyward (Northants.)
83. Scouser (Liverpool)


----------

